# Modding Your QiYi Square-1



## brandbest1 (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Lid (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice, you got a picture of the SS springs? After all the SS is a CubeTwist clone, maybe they have the same kind of springs?


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Lid said:


> Nice, you got a picture of the SS springs? After all the SS is a CubeTwist clone, maybe they have the same kind of springs?



Any spring that's looser than the QiYi one should work fine.


----------



## RhysC (Apr 12, 2016)

I have the nut, however mine does not fit snugly inside the crevice and still moves a lot? It's definitely a 6-32 locknut (M3), so I don't know why this isn't working???


----------



## pandakenleh (Jul 6, 2016)

Calvin's Square 1 core is the one I used in my Qiyi. Just sand it to make it fit.


----------



## Lid (Jul 6, 2016)

All the newer ones should now have the improved "core"/nutpiece btw.


----------

